
The Story of the U.S. And Cuba’s Middleman - chkuendig
https://foreignpolicy.com/2015/08/03/the-untold-story-of-the-u-s-and-cubas-middleman/
======
foolinaround
This is very enlightening.

Would the Swiss be compensated in some form for their efforts?

How would this work in international diplomacy?

~~~
iamcurious
I expect them to be satisfied gaining trust from the international community.
After all, trust is a currency much scarcer than money.

